

Google Drive is down (502. That’s an error.) - awjr
https://drive.google.com/?tab=mo&authuser=0

======
kaeawc
Drive Status Page:

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=4&iid=1f2...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=4&iid=1f2d8893f37e64b26c637349d78df762)

~~~
ph33r
This (and other) Google status pages always impress me.

Starting out with when the problem was discovered, and then followed through
with regular updates until it's resolution.

A simple "Our team is continuing to investigate this issue. We will provide an
update by 6/4/14 12:39 PM with more information about this problem. Thank you
for your patience." goes a long way, and makes me feel better about using
their services as a result.

~~~
georgemcbay
Agreed; and on the other hand status pages which are way too slow to update
piss me off worse than having no status page.

Xbox Live is terrible for this; the service can be down for an entire region
for a few hours before they update the status page. Being absolutely sure the
service is having issues (because you have the technical knowledge to diagnose
that the problem is not on your side or your ISP's side, and you are seeing
lots of independent reports of it on forums/subreddits) and going to a status
page where everything is happily green for an hour or more after you notice
the issue as a user is something I personally find to be rage inducing.

Certainly a first world problem, but if you're going to run status pages
please implement policies to actually keep them current!

------
allochthon
I was seeing load issues in BigQuery yesterday and the day before. I wonder if
they're rolling something out on their backend infrastructure, and this is
causing resource contention.

~~~
eitally
I don't know why you were downvoted. This seems entirely plausible, and it
wouldn't be the first time they've done it. Moreover, it is also entirely
possible Babble/Voice/Hangouts/whatever is being prepped for an I/O reveal.

~~~
allochthon
People here downvote when they don't agree with you, when they're in a bad
mood, when they want to hide what you've written, when they had some bad soup,
etc. In some contexts one can take a little bit of pride in being downvoted.
Downvoting doesn't mean much here, unfortunately.

------
thisjustinm
Anyone else see a few "Anonymous Animals" show up as viewing your docs in the
last 24 hours? Every time I've opened up one of our private docs in the last
day there's also been an anonymous animal shown as viewing it, which is a bit
concerning.

------
yiedyie
Its _loading..._ for a few minutes but doesn't work for me either. No error
though.

Finally I have an error in a box: _The server encountered an error. Please try
again later._

Try again later, this doesn't inspire me of critical business reliability.

------
giancarlostoro
Never rely on one and only one cloud provider, always have backups.

------
benjaminva
George Hernandez on Twitter: "Google says #GoogleDrive is back for some and
should be back for all within the hour."

~~~
Flott
I have access to my files right now but it is very slow.

------
kaeawc
Access restored here, still slow but usable.

------
thehme
Could be a regional issue? North East seems fine. Loading quickly and access
does seem okay as well. Gl.

~~~
purringmeow
Yes, it is. I am in Central Europe and Drive loads just fine.

~~~
hamax
For me (also EU), it was down for around 10 minutes.

------
Piskvorrr
Use the cloud they said. It will be fun they said.

~~~
abjorn
Downtime happens, cloud or not. For the moment, it's just a fact of computing.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Actually millions were spent to make that not true. So this is definitely not
supposed to happen.

~~~
trvrprkr
If all it took were millions of dollars and slightly harder thinking to make a
completely failure-proof system, a lot of problems would suddenly and cheaply
be solved. At the end of the day there's still hardware, software, network
infrastructure, peering, random chance, and all of the imperfections in the
humans designing these systems.

------
arcticf0x
Its up already.

------
bdcravens
Terribly pedantic I know, but if someone doesn't know 502 is an error, is HN
the best site for them?

Edit: My bad, I thought it was commentary in the title; send me the downvotes
I deserve :-) (I usually don't click "(insert service) is down" links, since
they often go nowhere)

~~~
batmansbelt
Since you're being terribly pedantic, 502 is the HTTP status, which shows that
an error happened on the server. The 502 itself isn't the error.

~~~
TallGuyShort
On the other hand, if someone is going to be pedantic, HN is apparently
_exactly_ the right site for them.

